# Walking on her tip-toes?



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm no hoof expert. I learned how to trim when I was 15, but that's about it. Their hooves are too sacred and I don't wanna screw anything up! Today a friend's 8 month old mini-mule went to her new home. I helped load her and when she got on the trailer and was standing on the flat floor, I noticed she was walking on her toes on her back feet (couldn't really see her front feet). Her toes weren't long, the farrier had trimmed her less than two weeks prior. Her feet are TINY though... maybe half-dollar size? Her heels didn't touch the ground. I could see this being a big problem later on if it isn't corrected - then again, I don't really know what the "problem" is, or if it even is one. I wish I had photos, but the mule is long gone. I'm sure the new owners will take care of it if it is a problem, because they owned minis. I'm just wondering what to think!


----------



## SaddlebredGrl (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't know about a young horse, and she might have to be trimmed differnent in back than a normal horse. I've owned my horse for 6 years and when i bought him he did that, stood on his toes, i mean his heel never touched the ground. i kept telling the farrier that wasn't right and to put shoes on him, but it took me 3 farriers to get one to trim him right. He told me every time he trims him he has to remember he isn't like every horse and he can't just take off heel he has to take off more toe or something so he stands flat. wish i had a picture. Its taken me 3 years to get his foot to look normal. He also can't go barefoot because the toe just chips and it's a disaster. Probably why he has stifle problems now.

Don't know if that makes any sense. I kind of think my guy has some kind of defect in his back right because he has like a lump in his hoof that never goes away hard to describe.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Sounds like it could be contracted tendons from the description. Growing horses can get that if they grow too fast. I don't know if that is common in minis though.


----------

